# Links for patterns for dolls



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if This pattern would fit the Poppet doll I have put a link on it may do and be ok for the coming winter months for them for going to school 
what do you think ?

http://www.morehousefarm.com/Knitting/with/Leftover/Yarn/140905042/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is cute Vera and I think it may fit. Try it on your new Poppet.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I will get round to knitting it and see if it does fit as its pretty 
Katsch are you knitting a poppet doll ?


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

link for hair
http://www.hungryhooker.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Link for Little Elsie from top of hat to feet she is 22cm 
cute little doll to knit 
Knittingbypost.co.uk

I have just got the pattern today what was orded


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

some lovely toy patterns on this link to knit

http://knittingbypost.co.uk/shop/doll-knitting-patterns/little-elsie-dollie-knitting-pattern/


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been knitting for My 14 inch designa friend doll and always buy Jackie gibbs patterns The patterns she does is wonderful some of her dolls clothes paterns fit this poppet doll as you see that my john doll is wearing a cardigan which is one of her patterns she sells them on ravelry and on etsy 
they are easy to follow patterns which I like .


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I was checking out some of her other patterns (for nighty) and it looks like it might just fit our dolls. Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I looked at the other patterns too. They seem to be easy enough to be able to be tweaked to fit most dolls of similar size. I really like the little coats. Thanks for the share


----------

